# how high should a paddock fence be?



## aushorse (Apr 29, 2009)

my aunty owns one horse but keeps various other horses in her paddock (not strays people board them there ) but the other day i noticed the fencing was only about 1m high and was only metal wire fencing. is 1m fencing high enough or could the horses escape?:?


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

How many feet is 1m? I think the fence should be about 5 feet tall.


----------



## aushorse (Apr 29, 2009)

1m is about 5ft, Americans and your imperial measurments XD


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm afraid that 1m is only ~3 1/4' not 5'. If 1m is the the height, then that is too low for horses. Some horses will stay in an area that is surrounded by string but a fence of no less then 4' to 5' is much safer and preferred.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Depends on what kind of horses you're fencing in. Minis can obviously have short fencing. However, my 15.3hh TB jumped a 4.5 foot hot tape fence once and went gallivanting around the property like a raving lunatic. 

It's best to have at least a 5 foot fence, assuming you have full sized horses.


----------

